# Station d'accueil Ipod et apple lossless



## soloetflo (31 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si, avec une station d'accueil Ipod, je peux écouter les morceaux encodé en apple lossless de mon ipod malgré qu'elle ne soit pas capable de les décoder si je regarde dans les specs techniques ?
Est-ce que l'Apple lossless serait décodé par l'ipod et lu ensuite par la station d'accueil ?

Par exemple avec cette station d'accueil : 

Micro chaîne HiFi DVD LG FB164 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est de ces appareils là mais pour les stations d'accueil/enceintes pour iPod qui ne font que ça (iPig, Zeppelin,...) la seule condition à remplir pour pouvoir écouter de la musique avec est d'avoir un modèle d'iPod compatible.

En principe, le format de fichier des morceaux importe peu.

Je suppose que les formats de fichiers supportés indiqués dans la fiche technique de cette micro-chaîne ne concernent que le lecteur de CD/DVD.

Mais la vraie question est peut-être plutôt de savoir si la qualité d'écoute de cette micro-chaîne ou autres stations d'accueil/enceintes pour iPod est suffisante pour qu'à l'écoute on fasse la différence entre le Lossless et l'AAC.


EDIT : j'ai consulté le mode d'emploi de ce modèle - dans "Support" - (je n'ai pas trouvé le tien mais celui-là s'en rapproche) et il n'est fait aucune mention d'une limitation des formats de fichiers concernant l'utilisation avec un iPod.

Mais, si tu veux en être sûr, une solution est d'aller avec ton iPod dans un magasin où elle serait exposée et branchée et d'essayer. Sinon, tu appelles le service client de LG.


----------



## soloetflo (1 Août 2010)

Merci ! 
L'Ipig m'intérrésse. Qu'en est t-il réellement de la qualité audio ainsi que de sa puissance ? Le son n'est t-il pas trop faible ?

Le Zeppelin a l'air superbe mais le prix est vraiment élevé.

Edit : Merci pour tes recherches. J'ai commandé l'Ipig qui est plutôt réputé. Vu le prix, je pense qui ça va le coup que je teste.


----------

